# Glove box removal



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

hey everyone i was installing a aluminum glove box handle today and i dropped my screwdriver bit inside i have a MK6 gti so i was wondering anyone got instructions to remove the glove box any help would be nice in your in NNJ and can help me ill pay you for your time thank you


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Reply #6, sir:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ne-cluster&p=44436981&viewfull=1#post44436981



maloosheck said:


> The CCCM is located behind the glove box.
> Remove the trim over the ashtray
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks PSU! I yet to do this, just a quick question i believe that's an MKV any difference on an MKVI. I know in the MKVI everything in the center console over laps. So i heard before i have to remove the entire Center Console starting with Media in box then the rear ducks and on or would this just work?


----------

